# 5 seconds left, down 1...who do you want with the ball?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

In the playoffs say we are down by 1 with 5 seconds left. Who do you want to have the ball? Personally I think that Q and Nash are clutch, but I'd have to go with Nash.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Amare Stoudamire... but only if he is in position to dunk. If not I'd want it in Nash's hands.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Steve Nash, because he could either make a clutch shot himself, or put it in the hands of a guy like Amare with an assist in the clutch.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I always feel like Amare is going to turn the ball over when he tries to dribble to the basket. I don't have confidence in his handles and I don't like when he tries to do that. He needs to post up more, I only want him taking the shot if its a dunk off a pick and roll. Anyone else think JJ can hit the shot too? After what he did vs the Mavs?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Joe Johnson, he proved it against the Mavs!


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd go with Q. The guy is just super clutch.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Q... he proved it against the lakers


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd go with Steve because if he wanted to he could either shoot or draw the double team and pass it off with a couple seconds to go. Then either Q or JJ would be wide open probably and thats just money in the bank.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Rep The South said:


> Q... he proved it against the lakers



He has many clutch plays that stand out for me. He hit that GW 3 vs the lakers, the tip in to win it at the buzzer vs. denver, and he played extremely clutch down the stretch on that Sonics game on ESPN. He always seems to hit his shots when they matter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Richardson has had some nice clutch moments this year, but I would still rather have Nash with the ball in his hands toward the end. Reason: He not only can score himself, but can create for someone else better then anyone else on the team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Richardson has had some nice clutch moments this year, but I would still rather have Nash with the ball in his hands toward the end. Reason: He not only can score himself, but can create for someone else better then anyone else on the team.


Wow BBS you sure are smart :biggrin:. Good reasoning there.


----------



## x305colombiano (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree w/ BabyBlueSlugga...i would have Nash all the way with the ball with 5 seconds left....4got to put him in my fantasy lineup...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I would go with Nash. He's experienced in late game situations and knows what to do with the ball. If he needs to shoot then he'll make the shot but if there is opportunity for a layup he'll make the play to get it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would choose Nash because he has so many options when the ball is in his hands.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The question is loaded. The real question is who do you want with the ball with under 2 seconds left, ie probably not enough time to make a pass and still get a good shot off.

Nash is still a strong option, but not as obvious as at 5 seconds. With under 2 seconds, Amare close to the basket is a very strong option because he can force teams to foul him. I'd still prefer Nash taking foul shots, but he can't force fouls the way Amare can.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the amazing thing about the Suns is that you can really argue to give it to any of the 5. The opposing team really has no idea who the Suns are going to use and therefore no one can really be double teamed when the ball comes in at the end of the game.


----------

